# Determination / confirmation of South African status questions



## Kitwe71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all,

Can someone give me some advice on determination / confirmation of South African status as been the right way or best way to get PR at least for South Africa.

I am wanting to return back to South African from Australia permanently to be with family (mom, dad etc ) after a messy divorce ( to be completed in about 4 months)

I left South Africa with my ex wife to move to Australia 12 years ago ( 2001 ) and did not keep my South African citizenship due to becoming an Australian citizen in 2004.

I was not born in South Africa but Zambia. My dad is born in South Africa and both my parents are South African citizens. I lived and grew up in South Africa from 1972 to 2001.

I have just summited forms BI-829 and BI-529 for determination / confirmation of South African status along with certified copies of my old South African ID book, South African expired passport (2009), South African Marriage certificate and my South African PR certificate from 1976 to the South African High Commission here in Australia.

Can anyone advise how long this will take? Is this the best way to do this? Should I look at other visa options. I want to at least get PR so I can organise full time employment before I return. Any help would be greatful.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

You should not have a problem, there is something called the resumption of South African citizenship, given you have the green ID book, this is the key document. You can only resume SA citizenship if you intend to return to SA permanently. I know of some people who have returned from abroad and filled in forms in order to resume their South African citizenship. It would be interesting to hear what the outcome of your application is.


----------

